# Introduction



## taylor220 (Jun 2, 2009)

Hiya, been on here for a while now (used to have a different username but forgot my password lol) 
been looking at TTs for a while, just sold my vx220 and throught it was a good time to get something a bit more well
ill say sturdy haha.

bought a 2000 plate 225 quattro coupe in olive green last night.

pick it up hopefully next week sometime, few bits that i want them to sort - 2 new rear tyres for a start.

its on 75k and according to my system the cam belt change isnt untill 120k but ill get that changed anyway, also a haldex oil and filter change and a gearbox fluid change, working for a main dealers should be able to get this at a good price 










hope you like


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome now all you need to do is join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Welcome, rare but nice colour


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. 8)


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

good choice with colour mate 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## subvertbeats (May 28, 2009)

welcome mate...


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

taylor220 said:


> Hiya, been on here for a while now (used to have a different username but forgot my password lol)
> been looking at TTs for a while, just sold my vx220 and throught it was a good time to get something a bit more well
> ill say sturdy haha.
> 
> ...


----------



## taylor220 (Jun 2, 2009)

Woah woah watch yourself! Didn't want a convertable don't like the shape with the roof up... Hopefully the paint will stay on the car on this one! You should see the vx now...


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

taylor220 said:


> Woah woah watch yourself! Didn't want a convertable don't like the shape with the roof up... Hopefully the paint will stay on the car on this one! You should see the vx now...


'Tis a real shame that Vaux/Lotus couldn't/wouldn't sort the paint bubbling issue out - they're even washing their hands of cars that are still in warrenty now...... 

At least you shouldn't have any problem getting your TiTy sorted when the obligatory dashpod failure happens or the comedy anti rollbars fall to bits..... 

I imagine new wheels and lowering is your first order of the day then?... (Even I replaced the 17" comps with 18" RS4's :roll: )

Good Luck..... :wink:


----------



## taylor220 (Jun 2, 2009)

Tis a shame, the vx went pretty bad just over night, that small bit on the back spread and cracked, spots came up everyhere even on the door, yeah I heard, seems gm are in a bad way! 
Dash pod has been done, along with the roof rails,

Yup wheels and lowering ate on the cards, not decided what look tho, will see,  any pics of yours?


----------



## Garry.L (Feb 1, 2009)

taylor220 said:


> Yup wheels and lowering ate on the cards, not decided what look tho, will see,  any pics of yours?


Before (as yours)










After......










Needs lowering though....... before anyone says.. :lol:


----------



## airborne bran (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi all,
Just joined the forum today after visiting Awesome GTI at Irlam where the Audi TT rolling road took place. I met some great new friends and look forward to sharing issues and meeting you all at diffenet events.
great group of people. Thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------

